# no dig fencing



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

how much for how many feet?


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

* No Dig Powder-Coated Steel Fence Panel (Common: 40-in x 49-in; Actual: 39.98-in x 48.98-in) * $28.97 
 



 * No Dig Powder-Coated Steel Garden Fence Post (Common: 56-in; Actual: 56-in) * $8.79 
 


There are a couple of different options for gates, highest I see is a double for less than $32.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

We have used a lot of this around our house (not just for Halloween), and unfortunately you only get a few seasons until they corrode. If you are putting them out and pulling them back in as a prop. I say go for it. If you are going to use them as permanent fencing, you might want to consider something else. I still don't regret them... because they were affordable and easy to install. But expect to replace them in a few years.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I will add... it's funny this year, because they are rusted and falling apart and awful looking. We were going to pull them out and replace them, then I said to my husband ~ let's leave them in for a haunted house look, just one more year. hahahaha 
That's the advantage to being a haunter, when something needs repairing at your house, you could always just claim it as 'astmosphere'.


----------



## Blarghity (Sep 2, 2012)

Those have gotten pretty expensive. When I put some around my veggie garden 5 years ago, they were half that price.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

haha, Hilda, that's what I did with the "trellis" type covers that go around our porch foundation. One is badly smashed in, and I asked him not to fix it until after Halloween last year, so I could put a Blucky in it, like it was crawling out. Of course, a year later, it's still not fixed "because I asked for it not to be".  It's so close now, I'm not sure I want it fixed this year, either!

So it's not possible to repaint it with a black sealant/rust proof paint? I know that's a lot of work, but it seems like replacing it would be, too. I'm going to go have a look at the old fences here in town, for comparison. 

I don't know if we're fencing the front yard or not yet, but if we are, I may want to use this if it can be repainted fairly easily when necessary. Our front yard is pretty small.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Poking around on Lowes' website a bit more, I found a cheaper one that is shorter: 

*No Dig Powder-Coated Steel Fence Panel (Common: 29-in x 38-in; Actual: 29.02-in x 37.76-in) *
$15.97

*No Dig Powder-Coated Steel Garden Fence Post (Common: 39-in; Actual: 39-in) * $3.97


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Well, I would say the fence that is right on the street has been the most affected. My husband thinks it has to do with the chemicals they spray on our street in the winter to prevent freezing. This section of fence takes a direct hit. It's way too far gone to repaint... from the ground up there are pieces completely fallen off. We're close enough to Halloween that we're just going to leave it be and pull it out in November. LOL


----------



## theric85 (Feb 23, 2014)

i would mainly use them for halloween graveyard scene. so they should last almost a life time only being out a few weeks of the year at a time. 

they comein two heights, the taller ones are the ones that i posted. they also have a swing gate entry as well! i think the plastic gate i got from spirit last year waws 25$ of so and i have already broken most of the hinges on it. i may have to buy some of these and see how they do. i was really heavy on making my own, but i think this would save more time and anything. may be putting my gift card to use tonight! ill post some pictures if i have time to buy and put them on here. 

thanks!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

That fencing is what I have used for my cemetery for the last three years. I remove it after Halloween and store it the rest of the time. I put mine up by pounding in rebar to hold the fencing in place and then cover the rebar with CPVC pipe painted black with a glued on finial at the top


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Another thing to consider is if the fencing is just a Halloween prop even if it gets a little rusty, it just would make the cemetery look older. My fencing has not rusted yet and it will be in it's fourth year this year, but then again I live in Arizona and it does not rain much here.

I do like the look of the fencing and it also keeps kids out the cemetery itself.


----------



## Berserker (Sep 4, 2012)

Sweet fence bro.


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

All of the reviews seem to echo Hilda's experience....easy to install, but evidently this stuff can rust quickly under almost any conditions.

However, based on some of the reviewer photos, it might work out pretty well for most home haunters in terms of seasonal display fencing. 

I've seen some folks work pretty hard to get this look:


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Ghouliet and Defenestrator... Exactly!! I think if you are going to use it for a Halloween prop. I would highly recommend it. If you are going to install it as part of your regular landscape, I am not so sure I could as enthusiastically stand by it. 

I am moving the decrepit section from out front into the backyard cemetery scene. hahaha That was an easy rusted fence prop to 'build'.


----------



## Blarghity (Sep 2, 2012)

If you use this fencing, repaint it first! Those fence panels take a beating at the home improvement stores and all the scratches and dings in the paint are what allow them to rust like they do. A fresh coat of paint and a little patience while installing it will greatly reduce the rusting issue.


----------

